
Tesla Model S is great, except - MichaMeier
https://medium.com/@michaelmeier_90534/tesla-model-s-is-great-except-1638f3f4d96f#.cjg00xmfp
======
wjnc
Try non-conformity under European law. Threaten to cancel the contract and
follow through. Win your lawsuit. Make life better for all of us.

The point is that non-conformity suits often hardly have any stake. Why bother
for €100. With a Tesla, it's different. Software regressing is clearly non-
conform. And non-conformity is not related to the waranty periode either, but
to the expected lifetime of a product. In case of a car, many years.

I think a ruling by the European court that software should be safe and
functional throughout the expected lifetime would be the best that can happen
for consumers.

------
gambiting
Oh my god, nothing annoys me more than software features getting _worse_ after
software updates. Like the removal of swipe-to-unlock on latest iOS. Apple,
you spent almost a decade training people to swipe to unlock their devices,
and now suddenly you remove it. That's monumentally bad design.

If Tesla does the same, where software updates change usage patterns, then
well - it only cements my decision to stick with more traditional
manufacturers for now.

------
pvaldes
the ebooks issue, looks more like a different default configuration has
superseded the old. Have you tried to change the options?

